# Binary upgrade to 9.0-RC1: failure at integrity check



## Martillo1 (Oct 23, 2011)

`# freebsd-update -r 9.0-RC1 upgrade`


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/catpages world/dict world/doc world/games
world/info world/lib32 world/manpages world/proflibs

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RC1 from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

Regards


----------



## goshoo (Oct 23, 2011)

Is it possible to upgrade from 9.0-beta2 to 9.0-rc1? If yes, how?


----------



## eirnym (Oct 24, 2011)

Try to "fix" `freebsd-update`:
`sed -i '' -e 's/=_/=%@_/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update`


----------



## Martillo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

eirnym said:
			
		

> Try to "fix" `freebsd-update`:
> `sed -i '' -e 's/=_/=%@_/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update`



Is /usr/sbin/freebsd-update wrong? 

I really do not know what to think about this :\


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2011)

It's an official patch.  See the FreeBSD 9.0-RC1 announcement.


----------



## Martillo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I see now, Thanks.

Update: Error at `# portupgrade -af`

Since tomorrow I will be too busy for this. Wiping the installation and waiting for 9.x-Release.

See you soon!


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 17, 2011)

At last I installed 9.0-RC1 a couple of days after, and I just have updated from source, my first time :beergrin

P.S.: I had a "little" problem with `mergemaster -p`, but I know I will never make the same mistake :r


----------



## renice (Nov 17, 2011)

Now it's time to go ahead - 9.0-RC2 still waits on servers


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 18, 2011)

renice said:
			
		

> Now it's time to go ahead - 9.0-RC2 still waits on servers



Hehe, I do not need to wait anymore :e

BTW, is it possible to use `freebsd-update` after going the compiling path, or better not to do it? :q

Update 2011/11/19 - 20:30 : I tried to, and it was not possible.


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-PRERELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-PRERELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-PRERELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-PRERELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

So, no security updates for me?


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Update: devel/ccache is the solution for all my problems :e

12 minutes to make buildworld.
5 minutes to make buidkernel.


----------



## MatiasColli (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, my name is Matias Colli and the problem lies in a broken version of freebsd-update(8) which got fixed in FreeBSD 9.0-RC1. To fix your version simply run the following command: `bsd-hacking# sed -i '' -e 's/=_/=%@_/' /usr/sbin/freebsd-update`.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you, but you're replying to a post from 2011.


----------



## Martillo1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have already solved the problem, but thanks anyway.

BTW, sort of a week or two ago I received an email informing me that a PR I submitted some years ago was solved.


----------



## pjk (Sep 13, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Thank you, but you're replying to a post from 2011.




At least they got a response. I've posted 3 questions about this same issue on the freebsd-questions mail list over the last 2 weeks and got ZERO responses.

This was still a problem upgrading from latest 9.0-RELEASE patch level (p7), to 9.3-RELEASE. (Ye Olde The update metadata is correctly signed, but failed an integrity check. Cowardly refusing to proceed any further thing.)

So out of curiosity (and since I couldn't get any help from anyone on the mail list) I tried setting the target to 9.2-RELEASE instead. BOOM, worked just fine. So something is apparently hosed in the syntax somewhere in either 9.0-RELEASE-p7 or 9.3-RELEASE. 9.2-RELEASE to 9.3-RELEASE worked OK too.

But now the problem I'm having is I'm not sure what freebsd-update() wants me to do with ports after it runs the second time after restart. It admonishes to rebuild all installed 3rd-party software but I don't know what this means with respect to ports. I tried to `make install` on previously-installed ports and it wouldn't run because they were already installed. I tried `make reinstall` on them, which works on some but fails on others.



			
				Martillo1 said:
			
		

> Update: devel/ccache is the solution for all my problems :e
> 
> 12 minutes to make buildworld.
> 5 minutes to make buidkernel.




That sounds like a handy tool, but honestly after all the time I've wasted on this "simple" binary upgrade process, I would have been better off doing buildworld/installworld like I used to do in the 4.x days, without any caching and on an old Pentium...


----------

